#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Лекция путешествующего учителя в центре Карма Кагью.

## Vadimko

Друзья!

Приглашаем Вас, 23-го ноября, посетить лекцию путешествующего учителя Ханны Раймер, в рижском центре Карма Кагью, тема лекции - буддийские статуи, алтари, будда-формы, начало лекции в 20:00.


До встречи!


www.buddhism.lv

----------

